# New Painter, Unaccompanied Raptors



## KiLL3RKiD (Mar 31, 2014)

Hey guys,

I am new here and also new to wargaming in general.

Keeping the introduction brief, I started collecting warhammer about 2 months ago. A couple of my friends play and I’ve also attended a couple of community games days.

The army I’ve begun is a successor of the Raven Guard, the Space Marine Raptors in green garb.

This will be a WIP thread so you guys can throw me ideas and criticism.

I know there are quite a few images but I just want to show you guys where I am at. I'll keep posting bits and pieces for those interested. Once I get a nice squad together, I'll get some nice photos under good lighting conditions and as a unit


Thanks!


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Those are really nice mate - smooth paint and very neat, effective highlighting. You will possibly make some members sick if you've only been doing this for 2 months :wink: (my models looked like a car crash at the paint factory for several years)

My only advice would be on the second model - assuming the black patches are battle damage you should add a little muted silver inside the black to enhance the effect.


----------



## Matcap (Aug 23, 2012)

Nice work, really like how smooth the paint looks, are you using an airbrush or really thin paint? Also like the colour scheme you are using here. 
Only point of criticique I can find would be that you seem to have missed the highlight on the second picture's marine's hand that holds the bolter stock. But if that is a WIP shot then disregard that comment entirely


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Really nice highlighting! Stunning work actually, I really struggle with getting smooth highlights like that. Loving the big fuck off silencer as well actually.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

I don't believe you... 

That's really, really impressive stuff


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

I've been painting for 2yrs and it's a struggle to get something to look that good. very nicely done. Feel bad for the guy in the first pic though. He lost an arm and wasn't even given a bionic!


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

This is really impressive work for an experienced painter let alone a beginner. Hard to believe you just got into this hobby 2 months ago. Keep at it.


----------



## KiLL3RKiD (Mar 31, 2014)

Morning guys,

Got a bit of work done on my Sternguard model last night. Here's an update. The Sternguard right up the top with the yellow helmet was more of a tester- I prefer this one. I've gone with a "feathered" look on the detailing. Raptors = feathers, kind of all ties in.

This is all still a WIP.

Thanks for your encouraging comments guys!


----------



## CubanNecktie (Nov 2, 2012)

awesome work. what ^^^^^^ said about the quality.

keep reading into the fluff and such as it will inspire the cool subtle touches. you're lucky to have picked the raptors as they have special FW chapter tactics which are cool and shooty. also the FW legion marine recon (?) squad kit would make a sweet add on to your units if you go the FW route.

keep it up. solid work so far.


----------



## Jolnir (Feb 11, 2014)

Awesome work. I would have never guessed you were new to painting miniatures.


----------



## KiLL3RKiD (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks guys, means a lot cause I'm quite stoked and passionate about my boys. Hehe. I'll post more as I continue along if you're happy to follow.

:victory:


----------



## Saintspirit (Jul 31, 2013)

They look very good; as Jolnir said, I wouldn't have guessed you were new to painting.
Also, nice idea with making a Raptor Force, the successor chapters do need more users.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

KiLL3RKiD said:


> Thanks guys, means a lot cause I'm quite stoked and passionate about my boys. Hehe. I'll post more as I continue along if you're happy to follow.
> 
> :victory:


Following -looking forward to seeing a squad of these chaps ranked up


----------



## KiLL3RKiD (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks guys. Finally finished the Sergeant and the rest will follow soon. I won't be posting again until they're all done and then I'll do a family portrait!



Just to note a couple of things I'd like to highlight about what I've tired to do here.



(NOTE: Bolter is yet to be drilled out and also the gun part is actually silver, the lighting makes it look grey like the highlights on the casing hehe)



- Feather-looking details to help with the theme of Raptors

- Camo Strap on bolter


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

It looks like you're doing a unifying wash over everything. Which is often a great effect.

I'm curious what you're using.


----------



## KiLL3RKiD (Mar 31, 2014)

Not sure what that is, but I'll explain my process.

Prime in army painter green.

Base coat done in castellan green.

Washed with Agrax (I paint the model with water so that the wash is thinner)

Washed with Camoshade.

Touch up in castellan green.

Highlight with (forgot the name, it's a nurgle color I think?)

Then details are done with browns worked up to bone colors then washed in thin agrax.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Really nice work, you've definitely hit the areas that you wanted to with flying colours. I especially like the camo bolter strap. 

Personal taste, but I'd run a Rakarth Flesh drybrush over the purity seals, and then draw on script or pictures with a 0.05mm felt pen. That way, it doesn't look so dark and the 'script' squiggle gives it a more detailed feel.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

These are great, far too good to be your first models....with that in mind i sugest that you donate these models to me and then try again to get that "new painter" effect. you know, dunking them in pots of paint with no concept of watering paints or layering. 

It simply isn't on, how are we supposed to offer advice and guidance when you are putting out models that could do really well in the heresy painting contests?


----------



## Jolnir (Feb 11, 2014)

Is this guy for real? Haha, I certainly hope my first few models come out like yours. (I can guarantee they won't.)

Looks like you should be giving advice to the "pro painters" on eBay.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

You're new? I... umm... :russianroulette:

In all seriousness, bloody fantastic work mate


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

ok...so after reading other people posts..i think its time you come clean...there is NO WAY you can be this good in 2 months!!new to miniatures ok.. what have you done previously???? job? obviously something with colour....

other thank that keep it up


----------



## Jolnir (Feb 11, 2014)

Fine arts major?


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Yeah seriously, I've been painting on and off for like 14 years and my stuffs not nearly this good, which is pretty depressing.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Fuck this world.:suicide:


----------

